# Discount Code wanted



## John D (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm John pleased to be here and I'm wondering if someone knows a discount code for onboard energy as I am looking for a Victron MultiPlus Inverter Charger 12/3000 to finish the conversion that I am doing but as a full member I can't seem to see the code


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi John, welcome aboard.
Click on the 3 bars to the left of the logo at the top and then select 'Home'. (On some devices 'Home' will be on the top bar) Discounts is the top item on the drop down menu.


----------



## John D (Sep 14, 2021)

Edina said:


> Hi John, welcome aboard.
> Click on the 3 bars to the left of the logo at the top and then select 'Home'. (On some devices 'Home' will be on the top bar) Discounts is the top item on the drop down menu.


Thank you Edina I have found it now.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 14, 2021)

Had stuff from Onboard Energy, they are a good company to deal with


----------



## John D (Sep 14, 2021)

Edina said:


> Had stuff from Onboard Energy, they are a good company to deal with


Thanks


----------



## Robmac (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanette (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## John D (Sep 15, 2021)

jeanette said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you, Jeanette.


----------



## John D (Sep 15, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thank you, Robmac


----------

